# IOS 8 : Restauration à partir d'iCloud interminable



## Hedi2 (21 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai un problème avec mon iPhone 6 (encore un..). Je l'ai rechargé hier soir vers 22h et il s'est éteint aujourd'hui dans la matinée. En fait je pense que c'est à cause de la restauration iCloud. En effet quand il est sur l'écran verrouillé, il y a écrit tout en bas "Restauration à partir d'une sauvegarde iCloud".

Sauf que j'ai fait la restauration hier vers 21h. 

Il doit donc y avoir quelque chose qui l'empêche de terminer la restauration mais du coup la batterie en prend un sacré coup et surtout il chauffe !

Quelqu'un sait comment faire ? 

Merci


----------



## vince_nt_ (23 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème.
J'ai reçu mon iphone 6 hier, et ça fait depuis plus de 24h que la restauration de la sauvegarde tourne ...

Quelqu'un sait ce qu'il faut faire ?


----------



## bicher (27 Septembre 2014)

J'ai eu le même problème.
Pour finir, j'ai branché mon iPhone 6 sur l'ordi et j'ai lancé la mise à jour vers iOS 8.0.2 via iTunes ce qui a du coup terminé cette restauration interminable et qui à mon avis était terminée mais quelque chose bloquait le processus de fin.

Une fois iOS 8.0.2 installé via iTunes, tout est redevenu normal et plus de message en bas de l'écran de veille concernant l restauration 


Envoyé de mon iPad à l'aide de Forums iGeneration


----------



## N0SNiid (12 Décembre 2014)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai le même soucis que vous sauf que je n'ai à l'heure actuelle aucune solution.

En gros, j'ai eu un soucis à la base sur la synchronisation iPhone - Itunes. Ce dernier me disait que la capacité de mon iPhone n'était pas suffisante pour ma musique (15GB en trop) sauf que sur mon iPhone, 1GB de libre donc par possible. Après quelques recherches sur le Fofo, je tombe sur un sujet similaire. Seule solution, restauration. Ce que je fais, en downloadant la dernière versione d'iOS 8 (8,1,2). Sauf que maintenant j'ai ce maudit message qui s'affiche en bas de l'écran, j'ai beau reboot mon 5S, désactiver iCloud, le réactiver, rien y fait ! 

Quelqu'un a t il une solution? 

Merci 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h53 ----------

Haha j'ai trouvé 30 secondes après avoir posté. 

Alors pour ceux qui sont dans le même cas que moi il faut aller dans Réglages --> iCloud --> Sauvegarde --> Arrêter la sauvegarde. 

Après le problème n'est pas vraiment résolu mais plutôt contourné...


----------

